# 1983 Ta-Shing Sailing Yacht



## sailndoug (Apr 12, 2002)

Treasury dept. has an auction coming up. So nice to dream...

1983 Ta-Shing Sailing Yacht: Length: 39'09", Beam: 12'09", Draft: 6'00", Fiberglass Construction, Hull ID: TSQ401070883, Engine: Universal Motors Inboard Diesel, In-line 4 Cylinder, Fresh Water Cooled, Model: 5444, S/N: 400341, Rated 44 HP @ 3000 RPM, Electric Start, Alternator, Heat Exchanger, Fitted w/ Reverse/Reduction Gear, Model: Not Accessible, S/N: Not Accessible, Equipment: Ritchie Magnetic Compass and Binnacle, Raytheon RL9 LCD Radar, Combi Autohelm 5000 Autopilot, Standard Horizon Matrix AIS GX2100 VHF Radiotelephone, Pioneer DEH-P7000BT Bluetooth USB AM/FM Radio, Aiwa Speakers (2 EA), Memorex Speakers (2 EA), Gas System Three Burner Propane Range and Oven, Freezer Box, Double Stainless Steel Sink, Hand Operated Anchor Windlass, CQR and Danforth Anchors w/ Attached Chain Rode, Walker Bay Dinghy, Yamaha 4 HP Outboard Engine, Wind Turbine Generator, Solar Panel, 1 EA, Gear is Stuck in Reverse and Will Not Shift. Not Available for Preview at Auction Location. See Vendor Page for Details, National Liquidators DBA - Ft. Lauderdale
U.S. Treasury - Auctions - Boats


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Wow. TaShing is one of the 'premier' Taiwanese yards. Only down side will be the 'screwed-down' teak decks, if not already replaced. Probably a Panda 40 or Baba 40.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Of course, you will be buying this boat sight unseen and likely AS IS... and it could well be severely damaged, especially if it was confiscated from a drug dealer or something similar. *The transmission may be severely damaged, so consider that when placing your bid. *


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Just start at $150-160K and back-out the price for all the 'consumables' - engine, decks, sails, electronics, 15±% for structural repair, etc. ... and that would be a close bid. 
1983 TA SHING YACHTS PANDA 40 Cruiser (Sail) For Sale (B22795)


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

RichH said:


> Just start at $150-160K and back-out the price for all the 'consumables' - engine, decks, sails, electronics, 15±% for structural repair, etc. ... and that would be a close bid.
> 1983 TA SHING YACHTS PANDA 40 Cruiser (Sail) For Sale (B22795)


$150k to $160k For a 1983 40 foot Chinese takeaway NO WAY!

Half that might be a reasonable starting point but I would not work from this premise anyway.

This would be a gamble even at 5k so you need to decide "Do you feel lucky?".


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

You would probably only need to replace the heads, transmission, wiring, fawcets, shower heads, plumbing, water tanks, fuel tanks, fuel lines, cushons, upholstry, steering cables, prop shaft, stuffing box, hatch lenses, re-powdercoat hatches, windows, port gaskets, port lenses, recore 1/2 the deck, any stainless steel from crevice corrosion, lines, sails, anchor chain, refrigeration, toe rail bolts, propane lines, propane tank, headliner, winches, blister repair, paint, and varnish, countertops, thru hulls, electronics, rebuild the engine, heat exchanger, water heater, exhaust hose, exhaust loop, batteries, battery cables, and lugs, alternator, inverter, fresh water pump, sump pump, salt water pump, fuel pump, fuel valves, sea strainer, lighting, heating / cooling system, vhf. Should only take about 3 years for 1 person to do full time. Oh and don't forget yard fees! So offer a BUCK! And be prepared to walk away... everything in a 30 year old boat will cost you money to take to the dump, and there isn't a nut or bolt you will remove that you won't find a problem underneath, or something done wrong. Oh and when you are done, it won't be worth half of what the parts cost, and $0 per hour of your time, and after doing all that and more, you won't even remember how to sail when it's ready to hit the water.
Spend twice as much as you can afford on the newest boat you can find, and go SAILING NOW! I will check back in 3 years, tell me I was wrong, and I will give you the dollar. It's the last one I have.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Gee, don't be such an optimist. Tell it to him straight. It says no preview prior to auction. If one were interested in such a boat it would be worthwhile to go see. You only find things if you look for them. That's how I found my fat old ketch.


----------



## TaShing40 (Mar 14, 2011)

*The new owner of the Ta-Shing 40*

i actually bought this sailboat at the auction. She is in amazing shape. Just need to do some varnish work all around and clean up the teak up top. Inside is a work of art. Pure beauty. Whoever had this boat before really really took care of her. ill try to post some pics up in a flickr album and link it when i get time. take care


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Good for you!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

TaShing40 said:


> i actually bought this sailboat at the auction. She is in amazing shape. Just need to do some varnish work all around and clean up the teak up top. Inside is a work of art. Pure beauty. Whoever had this boat before really really took care of her. ill try to post some pics up in a flickr album and link it when i get time. take care


Good gamble or did you manage to get an in depth look at her before bidding.


----------



## TaShing40 (Mar 14, 2011)

I really didnt know much about sailboats before buying this Ta-shing since im a powerboat captain. But it sure was a great gamble. everything seems to be working perfect. going to post some pics now on flickr.


----------



## TaShing40 (Mar 14, 2011)

HERES the Link:

TA-Shing - a set on Flickr


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats Ta Shing.
You will be pleasantly surprised when you sail it.

From the pics it looks to be a Baba 40. Baba, Panda, Tashiba, they are all the same hull and rig.
You will find the boat challenging to back up but that's typical of boats with props in aperatures.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## DDabs (May 8, 2011)

Omg my DREAM boat!


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

Amazing looking boat. I would cry though if I had that much to varnish. Beautiful though, good lucky find there.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like someone spent a ton of money on her not so long ago, lots of good kit. 

You will be busy in the future scraping and varnishing all that beatifull teak. 

I have always like tan sails and they look pretty recent. More haliyard tension needed though!

Any plans to go cruising!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TaShing40 said:


> HERES the Link:
> 
> TA-Shing - a set on Flickr


Congrats on your boat!! A bit of varnish and she will really be beautiful.

Brian


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Congrats on the boat.

Bob Perry is being 'modest' here as this is one of his FAVORITE designs ... and is an exceptional 'sailer' for this type of design.

Suggest you forget the 'varnish', use a modern "2 part" on the teak: Honey Teak or Bristol and you'll have low teak 'maintenance' (I get 10 yrs. out of HT with just a bi-annual 'slop coat').


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking boat give us some specs. Love the deck space and of-course the woodwork.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Rich is right. The Baba 40 is one of my favoprite designs. It is well built ansd beautifully balanced. In a breeze it goes to weather like a freight train.


----------



## baidarka7 (Mar 17, 2011)

*another Ta Shing owner*

I own a 1986 Tashiba in bristal condition. Good score on the boat. (After a lot of work and $).
Kepp in touch and we can trade info about these wonderful boats. I am sailing the lower Caribbean and put lots of sea miles on the boat..
Except for the wiring, thee boats are well built and very strog sailers.
Stay in touch.
S/V Baidarka.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

That is a real nice looking boat. Care to share your auction price? (Just curious about those Treasury auctions.)


----------



## Pavalijo (Jan 4, 2011)

*Wow - what a bargain*

Tried to post link to auction results but not yet trusted!

lot 352 results 1983 Ta Shing - $55k - fortune favours the brave! Well done


----------



## TaShing40 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Still going strong!!*

So far everything has been great on this Ta Shing. The only thing i really had to do was remove the varnish which i just about completely removed. Then had to change the fuel lines for insurance purposes to B1 because the previous owner used regular auto fuel lines. I took her out for a sail and once the main and jib were up everything went perfect. i couldn't believe how fast she sailed with her weight and with low to moderate winds. The sails are in great shape with a whole extra set as well!!! Only other things im trying to figure out right now are the air-x wind turbine and i need to charge the AC system, put a new auto bilge float switch onboard, fix the manual windlass cause it got seized up and broke some teeth on the gears and recharge refrigeration for freezer box. I plan on living on her for the next month this way i can come across every little thing and slowly polish the inside.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome boat and good find. Many long distance memories have been made aboard those hulls...


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## TaShing40 (Mar 14, 2011)

Got a question. Maybe bob perry can answer this for me since he knows this boat best. should i install a bow thruster on this boat for better maneuverability backing up and docking. if so what a good bow thruster and does anyone recommend any installers in Southeast Florida? ft. lauderdale area?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

You might find Double Enders According to Perry an interesting read, considering you're a new owner of a Perry designed boat.


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

kwaltersmi said:


> You might find this post by Bob Perry on double enders an interesting read, considering you're a new owner of a Perry designed boat.


dead link in FireFox


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

MobiusALilBitTwisted said:


> dead link in FireFox


Link has been fixed. Thanks!


----------



## TaShing40 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey bobperry I'm actually selling my sailboat if I give u the hull number can you tell me if its a baba 40 or panda40? Thanks


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Ta:
No I can't. But just call it a Baba/Panda 40. It's the very same boat. only the names are different. To me they are all Baba 40's. I can't keep up with dealers and their silly name changes. If you call it a Baba/Panda 40 you will be accurate and not misleading.


----------

